# Anyone in the HVAC field hiring?



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am currently a student at George Stone in the Heating, Air Conditioning, and Refrigeration class. I am looking to break into the field, I have already completed two of the four required certifications. I have also taken the "Florida Ready to Work" test and scored at a Gold Level, which is the highest level achievable. Could someone please let me know if there is anyone hiring, i would greatly appreciate it.

Scott


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

:usaflag


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck finding openings....I'd check with some of the BIG companies like Energy Sytems, or Air Design.
Thispast yearthere have been MANY lay-offs in thesmaller residental HVAC companies, mine included....


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

Would like to throw you a lead, but your post has nothing in it , you completed 2 of 4 certifications,ok great 2 of 4 certs for what?can you cut ductboard,bend metal,braze, stick weld, mig, tig,install, do you have the freon certification, nate,what level? do you know any electrical ? the company I work for could be looking, but not really for helpers looking to OJT sorry to be an ass but is what it is


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

> *markm0369 (1/22/2009)*Would like to throw you a lead, but your post has nothing in it , you completed 2 of 4 certifications,ok great 2 of 4 certs for what?can you cut ductboard,bend metal,braze, stick weld, mig, tig,install, do you have the freon certification, nate,what level? do you know any electrical ? the company I work for could be looking, but not really for helpers looking to OJT sorry to be an ass but is what it is


No problem, I wasn't very clear in my post. The 2 certifications are for the George Stone class. I am only certified as a helper right now, this however doesn't mean I am only qualified as a helper. I was the National Service Manager for a company working with/on chillers and have a very strong knowledge of electricity. I can cut ductboard, braze, and do a complete install no problem. I am taking the EPA cert. test in two weeks. I haven't tested for NATE or ESCO yet, I wanted some field experience first. I by no means know everything or I wouldn't be in school. I do feel like I have enough knowledge and mechanical ability to be more than just the guy that hands you tools. Thanks again for any help.


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

PM sent


----------

